# Making " E perm " recognition Very Easy!



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Guys, I am Dharmesh Shahu.
I am averaging around 11-13 nowadays.
And i have been experiencing problem in recognizing E perms since the day i started using plls.
and i have seen that , the more faster i got , the problem in recognizing E perm also got worse.
So i thought of researching a little myself, and luckily i found a pattern that can be seen easily.

So here it is ....

Now lets set up an E perm case,
So during speedsolves we can easily recognize that it is an "E perm" case , 
but the main problem we encounter is on which side we should execute the algorithm,
we are like adjust edges searching for corners and front face colors and all which can cost a little more secs,

we often make mistake while executing the algorithm! and we end up executing on the wrong side,
and it turns into an H perm , which feels terrible! for some people like me,
an E perm can be as hard as an "N perm" only because it cannot be recognized easily,

see the algorithm is easy (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x), only thing is we must execute it on the right side.

So the pattern that i found is very easy to spot,

During speedsolving , if u know it is an "E perm" but u don't know on which side u should execute the algorithm,

u can see "FU" Fornt top edge sticker, and check any of the two corners that surrounds it on both the sides.

If the sticker facing outwards on any one of both the corners matches the "FU" edge sticker,

then u can do an "U" turn and execute the E perm algorithm,

and if the stickers facing outwards on any one of both the corners are of opposite color to the "FU" sticker,

Then u can simply execute the E perm.

This can be very easy to spot with practice.

I hope it helps some or many people facing problems with an "E perm" recognition.

Enjoy cubing is all i can say.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if lots of other cubers already know this, but it was news to me, and it is certainly much easier than what I've done before. Thank you for a very useful tip.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if lots of other cubers already know this, but it was news to me, and it is certainly much easier than what I've done before. Thank you for a very useful tip.


YOUR WELCOME !!! 

And yes Sir , i think many people know this! but they know in a diff manner i guess!

i think in my way it is simplified ! and recognition can be done only watching the front face no need to rotate the cube! 

I just wanted to help people like me! its crazy when u have a 10 sec solve and u end up doing E perm on the wrong side! it has happened with me tons of time!

Recognizing only with front face looks way more easy!


----------



## kurtaz (Sep 26, 2011)

good idea. thanks.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 26, 2011)

kurtaz said:


> good idea. thanks.


 
Your Welcome !!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 26, 2011)

This is good, I did not know the alg  but knew the recognition


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 26, 2011)

rahulkadukar said:


> This is good, I did not know the alg  but knew the recognition


as i said earlier people may know this! but many might not know!
it is for those who rotate cube for recognition!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2011)

Might try this. Would've preferred the description to be like 10% of your length, though. And! what's! up! with! all! the! annoying! exclamation! points!?


----------



## Olji (Sep 26, 2011)

This will help me with that cursed E perm recognition, thanks a lot.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought this was already how people recognised where to start the alg.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 26, 2011)

i use the sexy E perm.... i just look for where 2 colors have to change


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 26, 2011)

Neat thanks . My Epermr is fast, but it goes to waste because of how god awful I am at recognizing it...I would normally have to AUF and then see how to rotate manually...


----------



## timeless (Sep 26, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> i use the sexy E perm.... i just look for where 2 colors have to change


 
what alg


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> what alg


 

z U2 R2 F (sexy x3) F' R2 U2


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 26, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Might try this. Would've preferred the description to be like 10% of your length, though. And! what's! up! with! all! the! annoying! exclamation! points!?


 
Sorry Stefan , it is my first try to explain something on this level so must have not been so efficient with words, thanks for reading though.
This can be very helpful for people like me who tend to do execute E perm on the wrong side,


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, I really needed this :- ) although I should have taken the time to do work on this myself.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Neat thanks . My Epermr is fast, but it goes to waste because of how god awful I am at recognizing it...I would normally have to AUF and then see how to rotate manually...


 Your Welcome.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 26, 2011)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Thanks, I really needed this :- ) although I should have taken the time to do work on this myself.


 Thanks buddy this was meant to help people like me and you, i am glad it helped you.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 26, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> This will help me with that cursed E perm recognition, thanks a lot.


 
I know how cursed E perms are when we dont recognise it properly. 
I am glad it helped you.


----------



## bamilan (Sep 26, 2011)

There's no need for 3 stickers(on 3 sides) to recognize an E perm.
The side-faced stickers on the corners are always the same, cause it is a Y-perm on corners.
So FU sticker and RUF sticker are enough. If they match, then (depending on your alg) you should turn a U and then execute the algorithm.

Looking at the RUF sticker, you identify which piece is there. But you can identify the cubie there by looking at the FUR sticker. And that's the point, cause doing so you can tell if a U is needed or not by looking only at the F side(after recognizing that it is an E perm).


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 26, 2011)

What, there's another way of recognizing E perm angles? 
I've been doing what you described since I learned my first E perm alg.











edit: the arrows won't show up when I use the


----------



## asportking (Sep 27, 2011)

This is really helpful. Before now, I'd always have to simulate an E perm inside my head and think if it would solve it or result in a H perm. I don't think I've practiced it enough with your method to really hammer the recognition into my head, but it's definitely helping.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 27, 2011)

asportking said:


> This is really helpful. Before now, I'd always have to simulate an E perm inside my head and think if it would solve it or result in a H perm. I don't think I've practiced it enough with your method to really hammer the recognition into my head, but it's definitely helping.



Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> What, there's another way of recognizing E perm angles?
> I've been doing what you described since I learned my first E perm alg.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2011)

What are some other ways to distinguish between the two E perm angles?


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> What are some other ways to distinguish between the two E perm angles?



Sir you are a Pro u wont be needing this Tip but it is for those who still find it hard to execute E perm on the right side.

i was sitting yesterday frustrated on E perms and i got this and i think this is enough , finding the angle with only the "FU sticker" and any of the side corners seems to be easy for me.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2011)

lolwhat... I just wanted to know some other ways that people recognize them were. 
The only way I've ever done it is by comparing FU with RFU or LUF.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> lolwhat... I just wanted to know some other ways that people recognize them were.
> The only way I've ever done it is by comparing FU with RFU or LUF.



Sir I dont think theirs a better way than this. this is what i have described yesterday . and u had known this since long back  , but not me  and some poeple who think E perm is a curse.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok... so what are some poorer ways of recognizing them?


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Ok... so what are some poorer ways of recognizing them?


 
Matching the edges first, then searching for two corners, which have same out ward facing colors then finding on which side and corners it should be swapped with , finding this with rotation probably. this is what i used to do


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, that's what you meant. I assumed you used to compare other stickers, like FLU with FUR, that's the only other thing I can come up with.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Ok... so what are some poorer ways of recognizing them?


 I don't look at the colours, I look for which corner UFR goes to (after AUF) and then either alg or rotate+alg


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 27, 2011)

I have also been using this technique to recognize E perms since I first learned it.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 27, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> I have also been using this technique to recognize E perms since I first learned it.


 
Very good , lets just hope every one who has confusion for E perm , could clear it


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 27, 2011)

*AUF before or after?*

Hi,
I want to know how you guys prefer the AUF thing. I do it before executing the perm.
Reasons: 1. Easy recognition
2. No need of an x-AUF in the end (or AFF)

btw Dharmesh you can include your OH NR in ur signature 
-
RiDo
pb 15.27.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 27, 2011)

rishidoshi said:


> Hi,
> I want to know how you guys prefer the AUF thing. I do it before executing the perm.
> Reasons: 1. Easy recognition
> 2. No need of an x-AUF in the end (or AFF)
> ...


 
I think most of us prefer fast recognition by only seeing 2 sides of the cube and with out rotation.
Executing the Permution first and then adjusting the U face is always a better option for any permutation algorithm.
First we need to do the solve in a flow ( if u can see what permutation it is and u can execute it, their is no necessity for AUF )
We can AUF in the end which hardly takes time. AUF in the start can take some time bcoz all the colors of edges and corners cannot be recognised that fast.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Oh, that's what you meant. I assumed you used to compare other stickers, like FLU with FUR, that's the only other thing I can come up with.


 
Np And Sorry to call u sir , Mam and what a great website u have got


----------



## Stefan (Sep 27, 2011)

"sir" should become the official abbreviation for Sarah, even sounds so similar that she might listen to it.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Sep 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> "sir" should become the official abbreviation for Sarah, even sounds so similar that she might listen to it.


 
ok i understood now what u meant XD


----------



## riffz (Sep 29, 2011)

I've always compared FUR to RU.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Oct 1, 2011)

riffz said:


> I've always compared FUR to RU.


 
im sure u did rob it is for those who actually needed help and screw up at times to recognize.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's how I do it.


----------

